# Whats you top 5 go to lures 4 pan fishing on ice?



## MSUSPARTANPRIDE (Sep 26, 2010)

Wondering what your go to lures are 1 through 5....brand, style, color and why...


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

MSUSPARTANPRIDE said:


> Wondering what your go to lures are 1 through 5....brand, style, color and why...


1 #14 green Marmooska tipped with a white spike
2 #14 green Marmooska tipped with plastic

if I can't get them going with #1&2 I go to another lake:lol:
I will play around with beed headed flies when I'm fishing high suppended fish
To get bottom hugging fish to bite a green marmooska with a spike will do the job. I belive that I have just about every style and size jig there is and day in day out the green marmooska will catch fish

BTW did I mention that I like green Marmooska jigs:evilsmile


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

The 'why' part is easy, because you've found them to work!

I'm not particular about brands for the most part. My go to jigs usually glow, are very small, and typically white or chartreuse.

One exception would be when targeting crappies, I'll go with a one of their crappie glow rainbow colored jibs, tipped with a rosie red.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

The guy could catch fish on a safty pin. :lol: I think his secret is that he hole-hops like a maniac!!!

With that said, a #14 chartreuse horizontal jig with a white spike is also high on my list and usually what I will start with. When I go that small, I really prefer Tungsten over lead, because it is easier to feel. I like horizontal, because it can immitate both zooplankton and minnows, depending on how actively you fish them. I do not hit the ice without white and hot pink I also use plastic tails on occasion, if it looks like a minnow bite is on.
Regardless of color, glow is a "must"! My progression is chartreuse - pink - white - new location.
I also keep two poles rigged with #12 rocker-style teardrops, one chartreuse and one hot pink. Sometimes verticle just works better.
I will also alternate between spikes and waxworms for both jigs and teardrops. 
My "when all else fails" approach is to use a #12 flutter bug or Luna-tic (if you can find them) which are essentially bare hooks with either plastic sheathing or wire wrap and a waxworm. This combo is almost neutrally bouyant and drifts down VERY slowly. Just a twitch of the pole will make it jump up an inch. I have seen "lookers" on my graph become "biters" when confronted with a waxworm slowly drifting past them, then abruptly twitch.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

#3 Pimples
#1 Do-Jiggers
#2-#7 Jigging Raps
Various Buck-Shot Rattle Spoons
Various Moonshine Shiver Minnows

Whoops...just realized this was for panfish. Nevermind...


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

1) Chartruse Glow Fiska tipped with red spikes
2) Red Glow Fiska with red wedgie plastic
3) #2 Firetiger Glow Jigging Rapala
4) Smallest Northland Forage Minnow tipped with red spikes
5) 1/16 ounce Gold Glow Slender Spoon


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

chartruese teardrop with a red dot. Haven't used anything else for gills in a LONG time!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

fiska horz tungsten jig in some natural color.

ficious glow smerch/tiger fry (imo, harry could drop a few line items & double up on these)


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

gum ball bill said:


> 2 #14 green Marmooska tipped with plastic
> :evilsmile


 What color plastics seem to be most consistant?


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

For gills, Ficious "Glow Green Bug Eye" is allways the first down then a "Glow Purple" in the originals size, a distant 3rd. would be a tiny black ant looking jig. I`ve got at least 20 boxes of jigs but rarely use anything but these.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Chartruese glow Ratfinkee, any fiska in my box, or perch colored jiggin rap(but the old paint scheme perch, not the new one). then find a new spot.

Sometimes when the bite is slow, i switch to a black teardrop with purple glitter. My Uncs fav lure, and sometimes I rail em on it too.


----------



## Brooktrout17 (Dec 12, 2011)

Orange gill pill. I was out fishing with some guys a couple weekends ago, it was about 45 mins before dark when I started slamming some big gills. It was on the orange gill pill. The guys fishing in the shanty 20 ft from me switched to this and instantly started catching em. But I like anything orange or green.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> What color plastics seem to be most consistant?


I start with white and will change around with natural colors and black


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

1. Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Clown
2. Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Clown
3. Fiskas Wolfram 4mm Gold w/Glow Bead
4. Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Parrot
5. If none of these work try a Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Clown 

Tungsten and "Sticky Sharp Hooks" in tiny 3mm are deadly for Gills


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

GullLkRltr said:


> 1. Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Clown
> 2. Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Clown
> 3. Fiskas Wolfram 4mm Gold w/Glow Bead
> 4. Fiskas Wolfram 3mm Parrot
> ...


Hey gull, I could fish with your tackle box:lol::lol:


----------



## mnelson239 (Jan 29, 2001)

1. Black tungsten ice fly i tie w/ no bait
2. Fiska glow/ with red and white spikes
3. Orange/chartruse 2 sided k&e
4. Purple with gold back
5. Glow anything


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

gum ball bill said:


> 1 #14 green Marmooska tipped with a white spike
> 2 #14 green Marmooska tipped with plastic
> 
> if I can't get them going with #1&2 I go to another lake:lol:
> ...


Same for me except size 16, 14 ok also. That I have tried a good bunch of jigs over the last 30 years and those always seem to work better than anything. I've seen days when only those would work. It seems if those dont work I will throw a plain 16 or 18 hook. 3, Then go to another lake or home. Never have tried plastic...

I always start my gal with a pink and white marmooska to see what happens. She does alright, but not as good as the green. She also (&^%*&$ looses a bunch of the green ones from setting the hook too hard. (she is about to loose her 1# test privileges):rant: I keep a green one always on my favorite rig.. If they don't like it, that rig gets put away and grab another. 

They are hard to find so I buy them all when I find them..(Is that wrong?)


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

#14 Green/yellow Mamarooska
#16 Green/Yellow Mamarooska

One pound Micro Ice 
Two spikes on the 14 one spike on the 16
I will fish a #12 only when I am out shopping looking for fish or
fishing down 30 feet plus.

Thats all is fish, I do not need anymore jigs in my box.

I should post how I learned this trick, from a notable angler on
the Ice Man tourny who I will not mention.

If anyone wants an explanation please let me know.


BTW You can have your tungstan jigs, they fall to fast
and after site fishing this year, the 16 jig was far superior than
the 14. I took 25 nice gills from 12-1 PM the big gills would just
swim around a two pound test rod.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

I also might very well have a new #1. 

Top secret, for a while anyway, no one has mentioned yet...

From all the old timers, "always have a black one, always have gold hooks, purple....

At night for a bluegill bite, moon jigs, size 12-14, the mooskas don't glow all that well. Also when I'm talking mooskas it is the old ones, the new ones don't look to bad though, never tried them.

Is this the one Gum Ball?


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

The very tip is glow.

That is all you want or need.


The number 14 and 16 are STELLAR.


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

Ice Scratcher said:


> I also might very well have a new #1.
> 
> Top secret, for a while anyway, no one has mentioned yet...
> 
> ...


That's the ONE it is all you need:evilsmile


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

matinc said:


> #14 Green/yellow Mamarooska
> #16 Green/Yellow Mamarooska
> 
> One pound Micro Ice
> ...


If you use 4 lb yellow streen with the tungstan jigs it will slow down the fall of the jig. that being said I would rather just fish the old marmooska jigs on 2 lb test


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

!. #12 DJ Bluegill Hatch w/1 red spike
2. #12 DJ Bluegill Hatch w/1 white spike
3. #12 purple/black teardrop w/spike
4. #12 Chartreuse Moon glitter w/2 spikes
5. #10 DJ Bluegill Hatch w spikes or wax worms

1# mono


----------



## FishingManiac (Sep 10, 2009)

1. Bright green teardrop with a silver back.
2. Anything completely gold 
3. Also my yellow teardrop with a copperback is always a good one to switch to when the bite is slow 
4. Big key is a 36" Cadillac Elite ultra lite. The longer pole gives the bait a realistic jig


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

gum ball bill said:


> That's the ONE it is all you need:evilsmile


Where do you get the molson bottle cap jig - I've never seen one of those :lol:


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

gum ball bill said:


> Hey gull, I could fish with your tackle box:lol::lol:


The thing is I carry 4 jig boxes in my bucket with all kinds of different makes, models, and colors but those 3 Fiskas Woolfroms are all I ever use :lol:


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I only have one hook in my tackle box, the richard jig

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

GullLkRltr said:


> The thing is I carry 4 jig boxes in my bucket with all kinds of different makes, models, and colors but those 3 Fiskas Woolfroms are all I ever use :lol:


Me Too:lol:


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Wolfram 4mm gold w/ glow bead
2. Wolfram 3mm gold w/ glow bead

Tipped with:

1. Red Duppie
2. Candy Corn Duppie

Haven't used nothing else all season and haven't been out bit. Much. lol


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

3 mm gold with glow bead or 3 mm gold with black bead tipped with a spike. I did use the clown pattern 1 day but went back to gold.


----------

